# July/ August FET cycle buddies



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Sunflower 👋🏼

I may or may not be cycling in August so I'm also on the September thread just in case! 

Herts x


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm due to do transfer on 26th so waiting game until then. Trigger tomorrow if not natural. 
Can't wait to get it started.


----------



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

Hi girl I'm getting lining scan on Monday hopefully for transfer later in the week all going well!
Nice to meet yous and be on the journey with yous.
I joined the June july thread but it's looking later now for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Oooh very close for both of you! 

Ours is a little odd as there was a cyst at the pre-cycle scan so I have to go on day 2 to see if it has gone and will start planning for a transfer that cycle of so. Seems really last minute though, I do like to be able to plan ahead! 

Herts x


----------



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

Herts 
I had a scan prior to starting my progynova and they noticed an ovarian cyst. But they never said to me it might delay anything. That's a worry now.
Did they say why it makes a difference? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Can I join you. Just started taking my drugs at the weekend and all set for a FET week of 14th August. Eeek! 

When are you likely to transfer?

Sorry to hear about the cysts joanna and Herts, have they given any options?
X


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Been waiting for the August thread. May this cycle be the one for all of us xxx

I just had my scratch today and my God it hurt so much I almost fainted over there! Now I'm just waiting for aunt flow which is supposed to come sometime next week and start the pills.

This is my first Fet, everything is new to me this time even though I'm not new to the ivf thing..really hope the scratch will help as 3 months ago I had an ectopic pregnancy following ivf (happens to 1 woman in 100 ) and I'm terrified it will happen again 

*sunflowerck* I'm the same as you, can't wait to get started, patience is not one of my virtues)

*joanna* nice to meet you, hope you'll have your transfer as planned and you're cyst won't be o problem. Eeek

*herts* I hate last minute decisions, everything need to be planned ahead! When are you going to check your cyst again?

*dreamteam* hi! Nice to meet you! Can't wait to start taking my drugs as well but it won't be for another week or so..looking forward to our journey together xx

Best of luck to you beautiful ladies xx


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Joanna - I was told they won't cycle with it. They often disappear with AF but if it doesn't I'll be given tablets to get rid before I can have my FET. I'm pretty glad about it as my first IVF round had a cyst all the way through it and it was a diastema of a round (from the egg growth perspective). Second round there was a cyst but it collapsed with AF so we were able to cycle and it went much better! I'm not sure what effect it can have but I'd just rather do it without just in case X

Hi Dream - exciting to have your dates! Is it your first FET? X

Hi Andrea - sorry to hear about your ectopic, that's such bad luck. Hoping it's plain sailing for you from now on. I'll be scanned CD2 and if it's gone will start the meds then. Scratch sounds ouchy! If the first FET doesn't work I'm definitely having one next time X 

I'm in two minds whether to ask for a natural transfer, I've never had any lining issues and this is my first FET. Are you all medicated or natural? 

Herts X


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Herts thank you,  I'm hoping for the same, a plain sailing from now on. I'm having a natural Fet..the doctor said I don't need a medicated one and it's much easier and straight forward.. I have absolutely no knowledge about Fet so I'm just gonna trust him giving the fact that this is my one and only frostie. Hope you'll have good news and your cyst will go away xx


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Ladies

I'm so pleased there is a few of us on this cycle. I also joined the June July thread but everyone was else is already on BFPs or 2WWs so this is much better.

Yahae Joanna that's great - we are quite close. I started my luteal support today; My FET is completely natural - I haven't done it before all completely new to me. I had to do a freeze all cycle as my oestrogen were too high  - that was in May. So this is my first opportunity to try.
I've got 3 frosties - so am praying that my 5 day bb blastocyst will thaw out and be a goodie. Hope the cyst won't be an issue.

Herts - hope the cysts drops away with AF. Fingers crossed for you.

Dreamteam - that's great, you've got the dates ready to go; Not long for you to start the process.

AndrainIreland - I'm the same, not sure what this whole process involves but so far it's been ok and those Ovulation sticks become your friend! Fingers crossed for you with your frostie. It's so stressful with so much riding on it. 

Anyway girls hope everyone has nice weekend plans. 

xx


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
So lovely to meet you all. This isn't my first FET. I was very lucky that first FET resulted in DS who is now 18 months  we then decided to go back for number 2 which resulted in a double miscarriage earlier this year. Fingers crossed everything works out for this try. I've just had a hysterscopy at the end of last week and endometrial scratch (as well as 6 weeks on progesterone to clean up my womb) - everything that worked with DS so hopefully it works again.

I actually think that the FET cycle is a lot less stressful, in fresh you are constantly thinking about follicles and eggs and theres soooo much to do  anyway fingers crossed to happy endings 

Sunflower - 3 is a good number of frosties to have  sorry to hear your oestrogen was too high hopefully it will be right this time

Andra- were you awake for the scratch? I had a full general!!

Herts - even if your cycle is relatively natural its still a good idea to have it medicated as your body can react differently to things when drugs are even vaguely involved.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
X


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello Ladies,

I am scheduled for FET the 31st of July and am happy to find this group 

I am working with a clinic abroad and so have no U/S or bloodwork beforehand, which is nervewracking! I have no local doctor to squeeze me in as I'm an expat living in France. I would much rather a natural cycle as I don't have lining issues, but again because it's a remote clinic I'm on a one-size fits all protocol with loads of meds (progynova & cetrotide for now). Jaw-clenching tension and heavy spotting since yesterday, CD 10. If I fly to the clinic for a cancel.... 

My FET is scheduled for CD17, again standard protocol. Are you ladies scheduled according to a fixed protocol or case-by-case?

I currently have 4 5-day blasts on ice, which is another topic up in the air. For my IVF cycle, I wanted to transfer 2 blasts but they told me no, I should do 4 and we settled on 3.  This cycle I think they'll "encourage" me to transfer 4. I'm trying to prepare myself in advance to insist on no more than 3, but then again the desire for success leaves me susceptible to their influences lol.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello ladies,

How are we all?

*sunflowerck* that's so nice that you have 3 frosties, fingers crossed for a smooth transfer and a Bfp xx I also joined the july/August thread. Feels so good to know you're not alone and you can share you're journey with others who really understand..

*dream team* yes I was fully awake for the scratch, no drugs and it hurt so much I almost fainted over there! Hope I don't have to do it again anytime soon!!!

*qistar* welcome! I'm sorry I can't help you with regards to the Fet as this is my first time but oh my God 3 or 4 embies put back?? That's awesome, feels like a dream to me  I only have one left! Fingers crossed for you xx

Afm I'm just waiting for AF to arrive next week..please don't be late!!

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,


Qistar - my clinic is abroad (Spain) and we are in the UK. The clinic do insist that we get blood work and tests done. So for this cycle as I was already there for the hysteroscopy they did the vaginal culture and bloods but in the previous cycle I used a private clinic here and sent over the results. Before I get the actual transfer date I'll have an ultra sound to meaure the lining in the UK send over the info they calculate and then send me the date. Maybe you could see if any clinics could do that for you, it would save on waiting around when you arrive at your clinic. 


4 eggs - wow! Are you in Turkey? My only word of warning from experience would be is that if you get a bfp and you have transferred 4 embryos and 1 has taken is that they do have to leave you and you do go through a miscarriage. Its pretty grim. Plus you don't know that one has taken so pretty heart breaking. This happened with DS but it was 'ok' as we got him. We put 2 embryos in again in our last cycle. I lost one naturally at home and then went for a scan and the other was alive and still bleeding. The doctors think the force of the loss of the first eventually caused the second to die too. Sorry for being so miserable/graphic/grim but it is so hard when desperate for a baby to then go through the process of loss. I can't do natural miscarriage plus operation again so am having one put back in this time. Who knows what will happen next time. Forgive me if I've overstepped the mark but I just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Pressed post too quick then got distracted! Aggghhh


----------



## Kjg-kj (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Guys. I had IVF a few weeks ago and got 7 Blastocysts for PGD testing which were frozen, got the results on Friday that we have 4 ok for transfer. I'm currently on the pill, and  believe my clinic does nasal spray and pessaries. Can anyone give me an idea of the general FET timeline which I can expect?


----------



## blessing.v (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi. Everyone I due to have my fet around the 11th Aug.  I have started my burselin and now just patiently waiting for my AF I have 5 lovely frosties waiting for me. I   everyone in this thread gets their BFP. Just a quick note to wish All the best to all you lovely ladies


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Morning everyone,

How are you?

*blessing* welcome! I'm the same as you, just waiting for AF to show up so I can start the pills. I'm doing a natural Fet. Feels like I'm having AF cramps but could as well just be imagining them)))) best of luck to you and eek for a Bfp xx

*kjg* welcome! Don't know the answer to your question regarding Fet timeline as this is the first one for me and I'm clueless) just wanted to wish you best of luck xx 4 frosties sounds wonderful xx


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi ladies!

Looks like I find myself firmly in this thread hopefully.

I have four embroyos waiting for me, I couldn't do a fresh transfer due to finding adhesions in my hysterscopy. I skipped my last period, they think it is due to the various medication I've been on. They gave me afew tablets to trigger my period but nothing happened so have decided to prep me for transfer regardless. Not sure how I feel about that!!

Im on progyluton, an equivalent of prognova I believe, they are waiting for my lining to get to 8mm minimum, I had a scan which showed it was 6.6 last week, today it said it was 5.5!!. We genuinely think the Dr just didnt measure things properly, because it makes no sense, but of course we have no evidence of that. We are out in the Middle East, but I am coming back to UK to have another scan on Wednesday.

KJG I believe standard is usually upto two weeks prep before transfer, but there are lots exceptions.

Dreamteam where do you get your scans done?, as I am doing mine on short notice I had very little choice and am paying 130 just for a lining scan which is a right rip off but I don't feel like I have a choice.

Great to share this experience with you ladies as it's been a pretty stressful run up to this point.


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks *Andrea*! I am very glad to have 4 left, but at the same time, putting all 4 in at once is like...well, scary. Firstly because I put 3 last time and nothing took, so if I do 4 and nothing takes, it's sad. Secondly because I'd be worried that more than 2 would take. At the same time, the clinic is very convincing in their explaination that the risks for multiples are so low, I should really transfer 3+, sigh....Where is my magic 8 ball?

Hi *DreamTeam*, the thing with this clinic is I won't wait around, my transfer date is fixed, I guess because they are very confident that the drugs will bring me where I need to be Cycle Day 17. I can only have lots and lots of faith that they are right.

I appreciate you sharing your experience and the difficulties involved in transferring multiple embryos. The clinic is in the Turkish Republic of North Cyprus, but it doesn't have the same laws as Turkey. On the otherhand, I didn't consider the possible outcomes you describe. It's not clear in my head what the risks of each decision/outcome are, so I will do more research. Thank you for giving me additional information via your family's experiences <3

*Kjg-kg*, my clinic told me to wait at least 3 cycles after IVF to do FET and seeing how irregular and messy those cycles were I'm glad they made me wait. Beyond that, it seems clinics vary in their decision on when to transfer in a cycle. I've seen anything between CD17 to CD31 at this point.

Hi *blessing.v* and welcome! Fingers crossed for your timeline 

*Argybargy*, wow! I haven't heard of a transfer without AF first but I'm guessing the clinic is confident.


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Qistar, yes have to have faith the clinic knows what it is doing.. they say with the amount of estrogen I'm on there is no fear of it coming. But still feels weird.

I'm in a similar situation to you, I have four embryos, however I did my cycle in UAE and legally they aren't allowed to freeze embryos indefinitely. So basically whatever I don't transfer will get disposed of, which feels very sad.

That said transferring four hasnt crossed my mind. I was going to go for three..


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Lots of chatting   


Qistar - throughly agree you must have faith in your clinic - thats why we've gone back to this clinic and not used the first clinic we used. They absolutely will know what they are doing. It is so hard to decide how many embryos to put in. Despite being very firm in my resolution to put only one back in I still do wonder if I will be doing the right thing! Who knows


Argybargy - first time we rang round various London fertility clinics looking for people who would do tests/bloods/scans and ended up in a very expensive clinic. It was extortionate. Since then we've used the Path Lab for all bloods (they are the main blood testing lab for the Harley St clinics). For scans we've used Portland St hospital. They were really good in providing photos for the clinic to analyse. 


Blessing - eeeekkkk the 8th will be here very soon   


Kjg - all in I think FET is about 6 weeks (4 run up + 2ww)


Someone asked about boosting lining, I have no idea if it works but I am having 6 brazil nuts a day and some pomegranate concentrate.


X


----------



## blessing.v (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks AndraIreland. All the best to you.
Thanks Qistar.  I'm really excited but my fet is around the 11th not 8th lol. But..... 
Had my first scan of the cycle and the nurse said I had a blood filled cyst     . The excitement slowly going down. Has anyone had one before? If It doesn't go away will they cancel my cycle. I was in a bit of shock I couldn't even ask all these questions.


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello lovely ladies and welcome to everyone that has joined since my last post.

Dreamteam - not long to go - just keep doing your normal stuff and it will be here in no time.

Qistar - wow I didn't know clinics would allow 4 to be put back in; I'm like others I think I would be trying for just two and saving the others but it's a hard decision and only you can decide.

Argybargy - hope the scan in the UK will give you the peace of mind you need. It's so hard to know.

KJG -KG - Based on the natural FET, my clinic did the following: scan on day 7, use ovulation sticks to check for LH surge, scan again on day 12 and continue with sticks if nothing; They recommend a trigger injection if you have surged at this stage; I surged at day 12 and then the transfer was set based on which day your embryo; they start you on progesterone pessaries between now and the transfer. You are looking at transfer around day 21.

AndrainIreland - I hope AF has showed up for you. Mine was 10 days late so I know how frustrating it can be.

Blessing - welcome, that's a great number of frosties; So sorry to hear about the cyst, hopefully it will disappear and all will be good for this cycle.

AFM - today is transfer day for me! I've had a 3 sessions of acupuncture to help with blood flow, although I ended up having a session yesterday and the Dr said my circulation was poor and uterus was bloated. I had to walk out and he was just making me feel worse and stressed. I've blocked it out and hopefully the scan today will show that the lining and blood flow are still good. Fingers crossed.

I hope I haven't missed anyone - hard to keep up as the thread grows. 
All the best lovely ladies

xx


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

I wish you the best on your transfer Sunflower! Yeah, block out that accupuncture Dr.   those are some pretty strong statements made on minimal evidince imho. Your body and spirit are ready!


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

AF just showed up around 5 pm and the clinic is closed now. What do I do? Do I need to start taking oestrogen today or tomorrow?? This is my first Fet and I have no idea what to do. I'm doing a natural Fet


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Its all happening!! 

Andra - my clinic had me taking oestrogen (progynova) the day after cd1. I wouldn't panic speak to them in the morning and don't forget to get the 24hr/mobile number from them 

Sunflower - if your circulation is poor I highly recommend eating either fresh pomegranate/ pomegranate concentrate, beetroot or gentle yoga moves (feet up against a wall). I'd do anything that makes you smile/laugh post transfer.

Blessing - sorry to hear about your cyst. Lets hope it goes away.

Lots of babydust 

X


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Qistar - yes you're right. He should have been more sensitive. 
Dream team - funnily enough I was looking at pomegranate in the supermarket last night so will deffo get some now. Thank you 😊 
Andra - don't worry my clinic told me if I surged in the morning then you would start on the pessaries the following day and if was in the evening it was the day after that. Either way you are ok for tonight - just call them in the morning - or if you want complete peace of mind try the out of hours number. Good luck. Not too long now.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey ladies,

Thank you so much for your replies, you have put my mind at ease!!! I do have their emergency number but didn't want to bother them after hours if it wasn't necessary.  I'm going to give them a call in the morning. Finally things are happening for me!

Thank you so much again ladoes, have a good night xx


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi ladies,

May I join you all? I'm hoping to have a FET next Tuesday. I'm going to my clinic in Spain. It's a bit complicated but essentially I've had the ERA test and it showed I was pre-receptive. I'm skeptical that this test is particularly helpful (happy to be told I'm wrong bough and hear success stories) The recommendation would normally be to repeat the test. However, it seems that my usually very tricky endometrium is looking especially good this month (nice and thick and no fluid) so I'm loathed to miss this opportunity. I've therefore decided to plan to have the FET and add a day of progesterone to my normal regime which as far as I can gather will tend to fix the dodgy ERA result in the majority of cases. If things aren't quite right for any reason when I get to Spain we will go for biopsy this month instead. Hope this makes sense. If anyone has had similar experiences to me I'd be very interested in your input. Nice to meet everyone. Best of luck to all in the 2ww xx


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Morning Ladies

Andra I hope you have been able to speak to your clinic, and everything is ok?

Sunflower, sorry to hear you had to deal with that, I do sometimes think the Drs see so many people going through crappy things they forget how difficult it is for the people going through it. Am I right to say your transfer was yesterday, hope it went well.

Blessing I also had cysts following my EC, cancelling was never on the agenda, just delaying till it had gone down. So I am sure it will be fine, but I know it's frustrating when you just want to get on with it.

So I had my scan and the lining is at 7.6mm. This means that the dr in the Middle East did measure it wrong. How worrying is that?!. Frustratingly it's still not at 8mm which unusual for me as lining has never been an issue. They are still happy to prepare for transfer and I finally have a date of next Wednesday!. What have your clinics given as the minimum lining?. I really hope I reach 8 by Wednesday. I guess I'm only 0.4 mm off.


----------



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

Hi ladies
The wee embie didn't survive the thaw, so we are going for a fresh transfer now, so this group probably not the place for me now 
Good luck to you all on your journeys xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Joannaag84 - so so sorry to hear that; It's such a lottery of what works and doesn't. I wish you all the very best with the fresh transfer. Sorry you have to go through this again.

Argybargy - thanks yes I think you're right and they forget or don't know how stressful this is and unhelpful comments aren't necessarily welcome! Thank you it went well yesterday - it's over quite quickly thankfully as it's quite uncomfortable.
Re: your lining. My clinic said anything above 7 was good; So you're already there. It's so close now.

Jann1986 - Welcome! There are so many happening at the same time, it's great to have all you ladies for support.  I'm afraid I've not come across your situation so can't offer any words of wisdom.

AndrainIreland-  You know it dawned on me whilst in the shower this morning ! I got confused with your AF and ovulation. At AF you don't need to do anything, just wait for the scan a few days later; It's only when you are about to ovulate that you start the pessaries. Sorry I got confused, hope you managed to speak to the clinic?


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I'm so stressed out ( you know I've told AF came yesterday but I only had some light spotting, it doesn't look like proper af. I don't know what to think or to do! I had the scratch exactly one week ago and I'm wondering if the spotting has to do with that or what?? Is this the beginning of the period? I've never had anything like it and I've been calling the clinic and leaving them messages all day long and no one is answering! I feel so sick cause I'm stressing so much(((
Yesterday I had just a bit of spotting, today seems a bit more but still very light and not like a proper AF.. what should I do? I called them on all the numbers I've got and no answer


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Sunflower*thanks for the welcome and best of luck with your journey

*argybargy* that's a difficult one. As far as I know there's a little evidence that above 9mm is optimal but there's other evidence that anything above 6mm will give perfectly respectable results. I guess it depends on what is normal for you. Like for me personally my lining is so badly behaved that I'd be happy with slightly thinner lining because I know that realistically it is unlikely to get much better (hence why I'm quite keen to try a transfer this month and wing it with the ERA test coz I know it's a rare good month for my lining) I guess one of the good things about FET is that you can be selective and if something isn't quite right then you can try and fine tune it before you use an embryo if that makes sense. Good luck with whatever happens

*andra* that's so frustrating  I hope you can sort out your issue and get a more convincing AF soon.

*joanna* that really sucks. So sorry . I guess the one good thing is that the embryo let you know it wasn't to be before you went through the horror of the 2WW. Good luck whatever you do next

So I've had my TSH rechecked and it has now fallen to within the range optimal for implantation... hurray! So as long as the fluid stays away it'll be all systems go for FET next week... eek!

Hello to anyone I missed xx


----------



## blessing.v (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey ladies that's for all the positive vibes my doctor isn't too worried about it as well. He said it's ok that it's blood rather than fluid .

so sorry to hear that joannag84  hugs for you . Hope you have a positive fresh cycle all the best xx

AndraInIreland. I  know how fustrated you feel . I hope you get through to your clinic soon. As for me i. still waiting AF.  4 days late.

Argybargy 7.6 thats pretty good.  And you still have time for it to grow for Wednesday.  I'm excited for you


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Good luck *Joanna *on your fresh transfer!

*Jann*, I've never heard about the ERA test. It certainly sounds interesting and useful, I don't ovulate until CD18-20 and here I am for an FET transfer on CD17. I'd feel more comfortable knowing my body was really ready like in the ERA test. I'm glad you are in optimal range for FET next week!

*Argybargy*, I'm glad your lining measure is going up! Silly doctor.

*Andra*, Since I started this journey I went from never spotting between cycles to spotting all the dang time. Try not to stress if you can  Like Blessing, my pre-FET AF was a week late just to teach me a lesson in patience (my guess).

*Blessing*, I'm glad to hear your cyst won't be a game-changer.

I'm currently in Cyprus, arrived last night after 13 hours of taking 4 different trains/subways to the airport then flying, followed by my first time driving on the left side (never drove in the UK before either!). Visited the clinic this afternoon for my first U/S on CD14. Lining at 9.4mm but like Blessing I have a cyst so they poked me with Ovidrel and sent me on my way. Hopefully that sucker pops  Transfer scheduled for Monday. Til then I'll enjoy the heat and the charm of my cute hotel in the mountains.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey ladies,

I had a scan today with a local doctor not my clinic and I have no cysts, no free fluid, nothing that could explain the spotting.. everything seems fine and it looks like I still have a few more days before AF so I guess I'll just have to wait and see.. spotting is still here but at least he couldn't see anything wrong

thank you for all your support, I'm still not 100% relieved but better than yesterday

*qistar* thank you so much for sharing your experience with me and for reassuring me, I'm 100% sure that AF it's gonna be late this month) as you said, we are learning how to be patient!! Not long until Monday for you eeek until then enjoy Cyprus and have a wonderful time xx

*blessing* any signs of AF? Waiting is the worst, isn't it?? It's always late when you need it to come!!! I still haven't been able to reach the clinic but at least I had the chance to go and see another doctor today. I'm gonna call them again when AF shows up xx

*jann* not long now until next week eeek have a great Weeknd! Xx

*sunflower* don't worry about it, as you can see AF still hasn't showed up ))) waiting is the worst!!!

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Cinnamon18 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi ladies  near the end of my two week wait and so scared but trying to watch Netflix to take my mind off things..

I did a medicated cycle

Got tired, headaches here and there and hot flushes.. 

As for injections, didn't like them at all  :-(
But had to be done..

Who's testing soon?


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm glad you are feeling a bit less stressed since your Dr visit *Andra*. I hope you'll soon have your AF!

Hi *Cinnamon*, good idea on the Netflix binge watching to get through the 2ww. I did all the things I wasn't supposed to last time for the 2ww, this time I'm hoping I find healthy and peaceful distractions. My 2ww doesn't start til Monday's transfer, and I think most of us here are in the beginning of our treatment cycle. You did an FET? Sounds like your injections are over but I have 1-2 scheduled every day during the 2ww


----------



## Mum of Twins (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi there, hope you don't mind me joining  I had my prostap injection on day 21 of my cycle, which was last Tuesday. There is no sign of AF 11 days later and I am wondering if any of you have experienced this? 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey ladies,

AF finally arrived for real this time!! Spoke to the clinic and I'm starting oestrogen tomorrow eeeeek 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Whoop whoop! Great news Andra! 

Welcome Mum of Twins, I'm not familiar with the prostap injection. Are you starting an FET after AF? From a quick search it sounds like prostap can delay AF.


----------



## Mum of Twins (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you  Yeah I am currently going through a medicated cycle, just awaiting AF so that I can start on my oestrogen tablets but typically it hasn't arrived yet.....or showing any signs of making an appearance. Will need to give the clinic a call on Monday x


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

*quistar* thanks. In theory it seems like a good test and anecdotally lots of people swearing it was the answer to their fertility woes but also a lot of evidence that it actually is t that helpful. If I'm honest I did it more to keep my clinic sweet which is terrible I know. It's pretty painful as well. I mean I've tolerated a hysteroscopy without any pain relief but this was something else. If no joy this time though then I will repeat the biopsy just to reassure myself.

*cinnamon* love the Netflix idea! Kindof wishing I'd saved up game of thrones episodes for mine now  But I have been lucky enough to score tickets to cursed child next weekend which fits in beautifully with my hopefully 2ww. Been trying to get tickets since it opened so kindof feel like its serendipity a bit (yes I'm a total geek in case you hadn't picked this up )

*andra* great about AF. Good that you can crack on now.

*mumoftwins* welcome and best of luck

Hello to anyone missed or who's just ticking along and staying quiet. It's really nice to be here and know we are not alone. Sending everyone happy thoughts and baby dust for whatever lies ahead xxx


----------



## LizzieAttwood (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi ladies, 
Have been following but not grave enough to comment.
Mum of twins- I had prostap injection this time and my AF was 3 weeks late- you are not alone! I ended up with cysts too but all sorted as soon as AF did come, hope this helps.


----------



## Mum of Twins (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you LizzieAttwood, I feel I may end up the same as you  what did your clinic do to prolong the treatment? What stage are you at now if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Hi everyone! Hope it's ok to join. I have recently had 2 failed IUIs and ivf one embryo and negative bfn today. So looks like we are going to use our 2 frozen eggs next time. How long do you all wait between cycles? 'My consultant has said we don't have to wait for frozen transfer we can do this month. Do you prefer to wait couple of months between? X


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Chazza, sorry about your bfn, sending positive energy your way to help you in your future cycles xx

Regarding FET, my experience was the opposite, I thought I didnt have to wait and could schedule FET straight away, but I was asked to wait 3 cycles. Seeing how awful those first 2 cycles were (1st was a 5 day AF but I think that's only because I did daily Clexane injections, 2nd was 12 day heavy miserable AF with spotting every day after CD10. 3rd was back to normal.) I appreciate their advice, but I was on loads of meds and my body spots if I try something as simple as birth control pills. It is probably wise to combine your clinic's guidence with your own knowledge of how sensitive your body is to medications and hormones in particular.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ladies,

My period was so light yesterday that I almost didn't even need a pad and today is almost gone!!!!! Is it possible to have a one day period and so so so light?? I usually have heavy periods! Do you think the scratch could've messed with it ?? I had 3 days of spotting  ( pink diluted,  sorry for tmi) and yesterday the cramps were so big  I felt like something was breaking inside me and there was red fresh blood ( very little) and  very small cloths ( sorry for tmi) . I mean, surely that mush be my period right? But only here for one day and that's it..

What do you all think?( I'm just worried that I started taking oestrogen today and the timing is not right(


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

That's a tough spot you are describing Andra, not being sure if you have to green light for the new cycle or not. At the same time, you have the approval to start your protocol until the Dr learns of what is going on for you. Continuing until they say stop is what I would choose. When these worries come up, as they have with the heavy spotting in cycle a few times, I tell myself I have no control and that's okay, I can only trust the process and keep the faith.


----------



## blessing.v (Jun 25, 2013)

*AndraInIreland*. My AF came yesterday. I'm confused about your AF never experienced that before. But I do hope everything continues as planned . When is your next appointment at your clinic? Mine is tommorrow for a baseline scan .


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies
So much to catch up on 😀

Andra - my post scratch period was also very light. I literally had post op bleed (red blood) 12 hours of nothing then 1 day of period. Quite strange but am sure it is all ok. All these drugs and just the stress of things affects our bodies.

I have my scan on Tuesday am trying not to panic hopefully my lining is thick enough.

Good luck everyone

X


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

DreamTeam said:


> Hi Ladies
> So much to catch up on &#128512;
> 
> Andra - my post scratch period was also very light. I literally had post op bleed (red blood) 12 hours of nothing then 1 day of period. Quite strange but am sure it is all ok. All these drugs and just the stress of things affects our bodies.
> ...


Oh dream team you have no idea how much you've helped me with your message! It's so good to see others have experienced the same thing and that I'm not going crazy over here!! Thank you so so much, I was so afraid that something is wrong with me and this is not really my period  
Best of luck with your scan on Tuesday, will be thinking of you xx

Have a great week everyone xx


----------



## blessing.v (Jun 25, 2013)

Hope everyone having bloods, scans,procedures, waiting for phone calls, waiting for meds today have a succesfull result.  Xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I spoke to the clinic and the consultant and they are positive that indeed that was my period and sometimes this can happen after a scratch, every woman reacts in a different way I guess..

So I'm to continue taking oestrogen and have my first scan on the 8th of August eeek 
Did any of you had any side effects from the oestrogen?

*blessing* it seems that Im not having a baseline scan ) how was yours? Xx have a nice week!

*qistar* thank you so much for your encouragement, I don't know what I would do without you ladies xx

*lizzie* and *mum of twins* welcome!! May this be our lucky cycle! Sorry I haven't said anything until now but these past few days have been a rollercoaster xx

Hope I didn't forget anyone, baby dust to all xx


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

*andra* great news! Hope all goes well with next cycle now

Hello to everyone else.

So I'm here in Alicante. Just been for a scan and absolutely no fluid but weirdly my lining appears to have shrunk a bit since mid cycle measuring. It's still 8.4mm so I'm perfectly happy with it but just perplexed as it was 8.8mm last week. Great news though was that there was NO FLUID! Woohoo! For me this is a pretty huge deal and I'm excited because it's the first transfer I'll be having where I am not battling the dreaded F word.. I'm thinking perhaps the sonographer miss measured it a bit last time. Either way we've decided to crack on with FET tomorrow. Eek!

Good luck to everyone and looking forward to reading updates xx


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

*Jann*, I'm glad your scan is clear of fluid and sending you lots of luck and baby dust for your FET tomorrow!!

*Andra*, super happy for you and the good news about your cycle start  I'm taking 6x2mg of oestrogen per day and I thought the symptoms would be worse, but there's no serious bloat like I had with gonalF. I do notice I feel a bit shakey and have some trouble relaxing though.

I had my FET today (whoop!). They didn't scan the lining so not sure where it's at. They didn't look for the cyst either. Of the 4 frosties they said 3 were healthy and they wanted to put them in. I was hoping to keep 2 on ice but since they defrosted the 4 before talking about it, I accepted their proposal of 3. Transfer went fine and I'd be generally happy except for that damn catheter they use to empty my bladder afterwards. So so so unpleasant, and I'm not sure if it's just me, but it cuts me, I am bleeding from it, and it will burn so much for the next few days when I use the toilet  It makes their 1x4 day prolution muscle shot seem easy pain-wise.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

*qistar* whoop whooop, yeeey congrats on being PUPO!! And 3 embies wooooow that's just amazing and you'll definitely get your BFP!!! Xx can't wait to hear the good news! I hope you'll feel better soon and pain will go away xx I'm feeling a bit nauseated andI don't know if that might be the oestrogen as this is only my second day on it..

*jann* yeeey I'm so happy for you regarding the fluid, this is your time!! Best of luck with the transfer tomorrow and enjoy being PUPO xx

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Qistar - PUPO how fantastic! Lots of baby dust for you and of course lots of positive sticky vibes   
Cathetar   are you not allowed to go to the loo after?


Jann - great news on the cyst/ fluid. Fingers crossed the transfer goes well tomorrow.


Andra - yup I always get side effects. Bizarrely I've been affected by different ones each time. This time the first few days on progynova/oestrogen I kept falling asleep. I mean literally! Things are better a few weeks in but I still get a head ache and generally get tired quite quickly. How about you? My boobs are massive atm!


Scan tomorrow for me and then we will see...


X


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

*dream team* that means I'm not imagining them) cause today I felt so tired and nauseated, didn't even want to cook dinner, poor hubby) but it must be the oestrogen, hope it wears off soon..
Best of luck for the scan tomorrow, keep us updated xx


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks ladies for the well wishes and encouragement!

*Dreamteam*, yes, that's the case. From what I'm reading online it's a bit old school to have us lie in bed after transfer as studies have shown no benefit. My clinic requires 2 hours in bed before we can leave and both times has emptied my bladder immediately after transfer. If I still have to go, they bring a bedpan, but it didn't come to that.


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

OMG wish someone had offered me a catheter   was bursting for about half an hour before transfer and not aloud to move until half an hour after! On the plus side though I'm now officially PUPO! Slight worry as progesterone pretty low at 7 which I never had before. Really hoping that this doesn't ruin my chances and I've now been given some injections to take in addition to the uterogest to try and rectify this. Can't find anything that suggests that low progesterone at time of transfer is an issue and clinic don't seem to think it is but still a bit worrying. Good look and relaxing vibes to anyone now in the 2ww. Xxx


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

Right everyone sorry to wall hog but I'm freaking the heck out now. It's like less than 4 hours since my transfer and I'm bleeding just slightly. It's a very small smearing of blood on wiping and there was a tiny little dot which looked a bit clotty. Never had this before and teamed with the low progesterone it's making me so worried  . Anyone had any experience of this? Xx


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

Jann is there someone at the clinic that you can call? It might just be that they caught you a little during the transfer. I'd call though if you are worried. 
I've had different things happen after each transfer. The time that it worked and I had my little boy, I had the strangest discharge ever 2 days after transfer!


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks *patsy* I don't think there's anyone available at this time and I reckon anything they'd say would range from 'take more progesterone' (which I'm already doing;took an emergency shot of the injections they said I should take) to 'there's nothing much we can do' Its mostly pink and only when I wipe not even staining my pants (sorry TMI I know!) The most frustrating thing though was that there was the tiniest little blob of blood about the size of a pencil end at most and it was perfectly round just like my embryo  I know my body wouldn't just spit it right out the minute it was put in there but it does tend to mess with one's head  I guess I will have to just see what the next few days bring. I've never had this before but then again I never got pregnant before so maybe it's a good thing xx


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

When I had a cp I was knew straight away and was convinced that the embryo had come out on some crinone when I was in the shower, but the clinic said you wouldn't be able to see it as it's that small!
The 2ww completely messes with your head and constantly looking for signs one way or the other. I've never been able to tell one way or the other!
I'm using cyclogest for the first time so I don't know what symptoms are just down to that!


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies
A quick one from me, scan was today. Endometrium is nice and thick 12mm which is pretty surprising as I normally just scrape a 7mm at this point. However the ultra sound picked up some other issues. I need to have a blood test tomorrow and then deoendent on that the cycle will either be cancelled or pushed backwards a week. It really is a roller coaster.

X


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Glad to hear the good news on your lining *DreamTeam *and I hope your test reveals that you can move forward as planned xx

That's so true *Jann and Patsy *that every sign, symptom and article on the internet messes with our heads in the 2ww! We often look for the worst possibility and then the Dr. often says there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi ladies
Can I join the thread? I've my transfer this Friday. I've been quiet as last 2 FETs didn't work out and this is our last frostie and tbh didn't think the cycle would pan out as had a horrible cold after my af. But lining looks ok so we are giving it a shot with positivity.

Lulu x


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Welcome! I'm glad your lining looks supportive Lulu and that you are both approaching your FET with positivity. It's so important!


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey ladies

Sorry that I disappeared, I had the busiest week, with family, stuff weddings etc. Funny how life doesn't stop for ivf eh!. Not sure about you ladies, but I've not told anyone about ivf, just my immediate family. And it's nothing to do with people knowing about ivf, that doesn't bother me at all, but I hate the pity when it doesn't work. Especially as everyone I know who wants kids, has kids..well that's me anyway.

Welcome to the newbies..and congrats to those that are PUPO, I joined you today with three embryos too!. It's the most I've ever transferred, mainly because it's the most I've ever got from one cycle.. praying this is a lucky thread for all us  

Wow Qistar not heard of the catheter approach before, I guess they feel lying down for as long as possible is important. My clinic asks us to lay down for 30mins. The London clinic I was with before.. no lying down tune at all!.

For PUPO ladies, or those soon to be what supporting Meds are you?. I've got a list as long as my arm and I'm already super bloated..

Sorry for the long waffley message. Xx


----------



## Lardycow (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi ladies,
Just need a bit of support as I'm doing this kind of alone. Had natural cycle FET  last Friday and am going through the 2 week wait agony. 
My husband doesn't want any more children but gave in to my pleas and signed the papers. However I haven't told him about this cycle as it's probably all going to end in nothing. I'm 43 and the embryos were when I was 41. So I'm feeling pretty down about the whole procedure and admit I've had a few glasses of wine to get me through the weekend. 

I'm wondering whether I should be having a medicated cycle next time to give me a better chance as I have 4 frosties left. They are only day 2 though.

This time they put back 2 day 2 embryos although 1 looked a bit pants. It's hard to come to terms with the fact that my chances are so poor and I keep checking for signs of AF.

I'm not due for blood test until weds but I'm sure AF will happen before then as I have a slightly short cycle and I'm going to be so unhappy next week and unable to tell my husband why. It's better than him knowing though. 

Is there anything I can do to improve my chances for next time ?


----------



## Lardycow (Jan 24, 2015)

Argybargy I've just read your post and now I'm wishing I had laid down.
I passed some grey discoloured  stuff the next day and I'm sure it was the embryos.
Your chances sound really good this time. You might even end up with multiples!!!


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,  

Do any of you experience strong side effects from the oestrogen?? I'm taking 8mg of femotab daily, today is day 4 and I'm feeling very nauseated,  I feel like I'm going to vomit all the time! I also have some abdominal pain, feels like it's burning down there, also headache and feeling sleepy.. is this normal? This is my first Fet and I have no idea how I should feel.. now I'm worried I'm taking to much oestrogen, is that possible? Xx 

Sorry for not doing personals at the moment but I'm feeling so poorly


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

So the spotting has now settled. It was literally a bit of pink discharge and the tiniest amount of blood clots mixed in with watery discharge. I guess I'm just a bit worried that they've nicked the lining which I've read leads to really poor outcomes.

I'm also very bummed out today as my friend with the same condition as myself has recently also had a FET and found out today that it was a BFN  Just so gutted for her and I'm really trying to be supportive at the same time as giving her space. It makes me realise how difficult it is for the people who are close to us.

*andra* I just tend to get really watery discharge and fluid buildup with the oestrogen. I get more annoying symptoms from the progesterone which makes me feel really sick and dizzy and need to pee constantly.

*argybargy* welcome back! I personally don't really tell anyone except family and really close friends and tbh I don't even like doing that any more. I just feel so guilty for making things awkward and don't want to be pitied. I also have had a lot of problems with dh's family and they've been pretty insensitive in the past so feel like I always need to keep them at arm's length.

*lulu* and *lardy* welcome and I hope you can get the support you need on here

*dreamteam* any updates?

As always hello to anyone I missed and sending positive, happy thoughts to all xx


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey Jann, good news on the spotting settling, hopefully it's all fine

Hi Andra, im on progyluton which is what they use at my clinic and virtually no side effects. Might be worth checking with your clinic if it is normal to have such severe reactions.

Hi Lardy, don't worry about the laying down thing, it differs per clinic, the two cycles I got pg was with the London clinic where they don't make you lay down. If aren't speaking about your dh I hope you have someone else to confide in and support you through the process.

I just did my clexane injection for the day, I hate injections, the fact I have to self administer is a double whammy!. Is anyone else on it?


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes *argybargy* I take clexane plus the progesterone now. They sting like hell and leave massive bruises  Not to mention this medication is seriously expensive. Just come back from Spain with literally a suitcase full of medication plus a very unhappy bank  xx


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Tell me about it Jan!. I'm cycling in the Middle East, cause I'm an ex pat out here. It's the most expensive thing dh and I have done together after buying a house.

I'm on progesterone, oral tablets that can be used as a pesseries. They are 100mg so take 4 x 3. I have this paranoia that the dose isn't strong enough. I've been on it for a week, should the progesterone symptoms being kicking by now?. I swear I had sore boobs even though it was a bfn


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ladies it's all over for me.. just spoke to my doctor and he said it's not normal for me to have these kind of side effects and that it probably won't work and we need to cancel everything and try again next month with different type of drugs.. my only main concern is if my scratch will still have effect next month Do you know anything about that? Do I need to do it all over again??

I'm sat here crying......


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Andra, just saw this pop up, wanted to stop by say how sorry I am this cycle hasn't gone to plan! I remember you from the cycle buddy thread a while back. The scratch is good for 3 months I think! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Andra - really?! I had constant nausea, headaches - on and off and generally feeling sleepy all through my cycle which resulted with DS. Infact the whole while I was on drugs . I'm so sorry but maybe the dr can rejig the meds so it'll be easier next time. Admittedly that was my second cycle with the clinic and the side effects were less than the previous cycle. 

I don't know about the scratch. I'm googling the same tonight. I had my blood test and results today, so should hopefully get a response from my clinic tomorrow. 

Good luck to the pupo ladies


----------



## blessing.v (Jun 25, 2013)

AndraInIreland  so sorry to hear that . That really sucks.  Dont give up. Sending loads of hugs . This journey can be so cruel.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Dream team it's seems so weird to me that he won't even do a blood test to check the oestrogen and see if the dose was too big for me and if he needs to cut it down or have a scan  to check the lining. Nothing! He just said over the phone to stop this cycle and I'm like sat here not understanding what in the world is happening! Is this normal? He said that next time he'll give me patches instead of pills? Are they any different, dies anybody know? I mean it's still oestrogen and I'm probably gonna have the same reaction right? I really don't know what to think!!


----------



## blessing.v (Jun 25, 2013)

AndraInIreland said:


> Dream team it's seems so weird to me that he won't even do a blood test to check the oestrogen and see if the dose was too big for me and if he needs to cut it down or have a scan to check the lining. Nothing! He just said over the phone to stop this cycle and I'm like sat here not understanding what in the world is happening! Is this normal? He said that next time he'll give me patches instead of pills? Are they any different, dies anybody know? I mean it's still oestrogen and I'm probably gonna have the same reaction right? I really don't know what to think!!


It's so weird. I thought side effects where expected from these drugs. Smh. I'm on the estrogen patch also . Sometimes I feel dizzy , pessaries make down there sting for me too an my appetite is crazy but.... Your doctor sounds like a right piece of work sorry. Just tell you something like that over phone with no proper explanation. No test  .

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

*andra* so sorry. Really not experienced anything like this so can't really speak from experience or speculate about what's going through your RE's head... I can tell you, however, that this cycle I have been using the evorell patches and they've worked wonders for my lining. I hope you can get some answers and sort things out for next time xx


----------



## Lardycow (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh Andra. Poor you.
The oestrogen won't be helping with your mood either. So no wonder while you feel down about the whole thing.
But with a bit of time they'll sort your meds out and give you a good chance of getting there.
Fingers crossed for you. 
So gutting when it's cancelled before anything has even happened.


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Andra- I think maybe call up the clinic in the morning and ask for a meeting in the clinic so he can scan/do bloods there and then. It sounds like a big decision. I'd press for a consultation at least so you can understand the reason AND ask about the affect the delay will have on the scratch.


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Jann - what clinic are you at?


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

Andra I agree with Dream Team. Are you funding the treatment? I would push for answers and some tests to be done today. I see an acupuncturist and she made me realise that I need to question the consultants more and as I'm paying, if I want something doing then if it won't harm me, they should consider it.


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Andra - how are you feeling? Were you able to talk to the clinic?

Well I have had a serious action adventure filled day. So the clinic emailed to say we are good to go providing I get X drug, to inject tonight. Of course the usual online pharmacy couldn't get it to me today, rang around some fertility clinics who refused. Finally contacted a pharmacy in Shadwell who were able to take the Spanish prescription and had in stock. So lots of mad racing around, made it back in time to pick up DS from nursery. Now trying to book flights and hotel during nap time! My transfer date in thursday 10th!!!

Lots of babydust
X


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey ladies,

Thank you so much for your support and advice, I don't know what I would do without you! So after reading all your suggestions I decided I'm going for a scan and blood today with a local consultant. My DH is a doctor and he has a colleague who's willing to check me today.  I haven't stopped taking the medicine and the nausea and headache actually disapeard! I'm only having this uncomfort in my belly, feels like I constantly need to pee and like a very mild period pain! Do you really think I should stop all treatment because of that? My appointment is at 5.30 I'll keep you updated and thank you all again so much


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

So, scan looks good and today the headache and nausea are all gone! Maybe thats due to the fact that today I  decided to take 2 pills in the morning and 2 in the evening instead of all 4 at once!  The only thing that's still bothering me is that I'm having a bit of discomfort in my belly but the doctor said that's probably because I have a fibroid on the outside of my uterus and it's sensitive to the oestrogen but that's not a concern.  So I informed my clinic that I'm feeling much better today and that I'm not cancelling anything and I'm going ahead with my scan on Tuesday! I won't give up that easy! 

Thank you so much again to all of you, if it weren't for you I would  probably just have said ok that's it and stopped! Now I'm just hoping everything is gonna be ok Tuesday at my scan  

Lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Andra - yay! I can't believe your dr didn't tell you to space out your tablets. I wish you had said that before I would have defo suggested having them at intervals. For me I have to have 6mg of progynova so I have it 3 times a day. I'm so pleased you get a second opinion. Feeling bloated, discomfort is kind of normal with FET/IVF but certainly not a good enough reason to cancel the cycle.

So flights and hotel booked for me. I go Wednesday and come back Friday!

Babydust and sticky vibes to the pupo ladies
X


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

What a hectic day Dream Team, but all good news. Hope you manage to get everything booked tonight 😃


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

Just read that you've booked Dream Team. Will have everything crossed for you 🤞

Andra, in my last cycle I took prognova tablets at the same time one day and I felt absolutely horrendous! I'm now on 5 and take one at a time with food or a glass of milk.
So pleased you have managed to get it all sorted. There are so many different side effects that it definitely isn't a reason to cancel. Not sure some doctors realise how much each cycle can physically and emotionally take out of us!

AFM BFP!!!

Just hoping the little button sticks in there 😃


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Patsy oh my God congraaaaaaats! Whoop whoop I'm so happy for you, wish you a healthy pregnancy xx I'm sure the little button is a sticker xx I'm gonna do the same thing from now on, take the tablets at different times and with food and hope the side effects will be gone for good. You are so right, the doctors don't realise how much it affects us on all levels!

Dream team he didn't tell me absolutely nothing about how to take the pills and this is my first Fet and I had absolutely no idea... luckily I figured it out by myself although a bit late.. I'm so nervous about the scan on Tuesday,  hope everything will be all right. 
Yay, good news on your side! Wednesday will be here in no time and you'll have your embie on board xx 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Wooohooooo!
Yay Patsy thats fantastic. Heres to a happy healthy pregnancy and a bouncing bambino


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi ladies
I've been keeping an eye on things, hope everyone is doing ok.

AFM, I've just tested and unfortunately it's a BFN.

So back to another FET.

Best of luck everyone.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi ladies.
Well have one blast on board- Hurrah!

Patsy- congrats on the bfp lovely to hear.

Sunflowers sorry about your result- hugs x

Andrea hope you have a relaxed weekend after that stress! Some Drs are idiots.

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone, the mobile format is annoying.

Is anyone else on Lubion? It's my third time on it but not feeling as bad as previous. Apart from the random tears etc Ha!

Have a good weekend.
Big sticky dust to us all x
Lulu


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Sunflowers - aww hugs xx


----------



## jessiewiltshire (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I hope you don't mind if I join you?

I have been on provera and Buserelin and after a scan today confirmed my lining is thin (as wanted/expected at this point) I'm just about to start progynova tomorrow to hopefully thicken it up. 

If all goes to plan, I'll have the transfer 23-25th August.

After 2 failed cycles in Bristol and being told I would never conceive, we changed clinics, took a second opinion and had a fresh cycle this time 2 years ago and am so grateful that we were blessed with a baby boy. It's still a weird mix of emotions this time around - I feel a bit like maybe I've used up my allowance of good luck! 

Anyway, I'm sorry I haven't read the past 11 pages but will try and keep up from now on and wish you all TONS of good luck and sending you all big hugs whatever stage you're at.

X


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

*patsy* massive congrats on the bfp!

*andra* as a doctor myself I can confirm that we are indeed human beings and sometimes don't know everything  therefore you are absolutely within your right to challenge your doctors when your gut instinct tells you to. It does sound like your doc was being a bit silly and overreacting a bit? Is he quite junior do you know? We tend to be a lot more cautious when we are less experienced. Either way I'm glad you seem to be taking control of things. Good luck with whatever's next!

*subflower* so sorry  big hugs and hope you are being kind to yourself.

Sorry and hello to anyone I missed.

AFM; I'm 9dpo and I made a rookie mistake. I tested! Which is not such a terrible thing but I tested with a damned clear blue early response which I know are notorious for giving false positives. HOWEVER I must say that there was a definite (but faint) line there which appeared pretty much before my eyes. I would just test again with a FRER (which btw I would normally use but the clear blues were half the price) but trouble is I've done it despite telling DH I wouldn't test until OTD and we are in the middle of London for the weekend  I did this thinking it'd be a nice surprise whilst we were away if it was bfp. I would've just ignored if it was bfn and tested again in a couple of days but this is just driving me nuts  Yes I know I'm silly haha! Xxx


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

Jann, holding out for OTD is just so hard! Not sure many people actually do.
Congratulations on the BFP! 
Are you going to tell DH this weekend?


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Welcome *Jessie *and I hope your current cycle goes as well as your other successful IVF!

I'm sorry for the result *Sunflower *and wish you lots of success on your planned FET xx

Hi *Argybargy*, re: your question on meds, post FET I'm on 4x2mg oral estrodial, 2x2mg vag estrodial, 3x200mg vag progesterone, daily Clexane and 1xProluton every 4 days.

*Jann*, I'm very excited for you and your initial positive! I'm thinking of testing tomorrow but I'm terrified. No spotting for me since transfer, and I know it's not something that happens to everyone, but still, it seems a good sign.

*DreamTeam*, good luck on your transfer the 10th! Have you already flown out?

*Andra*, so glad everything worked out re: estrodial and you are still working towards your goal!

And a big congrats on your BFP *Patsy*!!


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

Grrrrr! Sorry to rant but I f'in hate pee sticks! I've tested with clear blue again this am and another definite but very faint line. Then I tested a bit later with a FRER and a most definite bfn. Sat here crying but can't even tell dh because he still doesn't even know I've tested and will just be mad I did. Can nobody invent a RELIABLE pee stick!? False positives are just so devastating and such a mind f£&k


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi *Jann*, sending hugs to help you support this rollercoaster journey xx Don't lose heart, if you took the FRER with anything other than first morning urine on 10DPO/6dp5dt it's highly likely going to be negative! That's so early for these little embies.

And I forgot to say congrats *Lulu *on being pupo! Sending you lots of baby dust xx


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks *qistar* I know it's really early so I've not totally lost hope but I'm just so disappointed because I definitely saw lines on the clear blues and pretty much instantly. I was away and stupidly didn't bring the FRER I had with me so wasn't able to use it until the afternoon. I really should know better after peeing on so many sticks in the past  Anyway I will test again with FRER first wee tomorrow and maybe get some alternative CHEAP pinkies. Good luck to all still waiting and hope you're more patient than me  xxx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

*lulu* yeeey congrats on being PUPO! Wishing you that the 2ww go as fast as they can big hug xx

*jessie* welcome! That's so good that you have an idea about your transfer date, I don't know anything yet about mine. Hope they'll tell me Tuesday at the scan. Wish you the best of luck and hope this is your time for another miracle xx

*sunflower *I'm so sorry to hear the bad news  hope your next cycle will be the lucky one, sending you a big hug xx

*jann* wow you had such a tough day!!! I really hope you'll get you BFP in the morning and wishing those pee sticks were wrong!! 
Regarding the doctor thing, he's not a junior, quite the opposite but you're totally right he's just a human after all and I think he acted like that because he was being overprotective as he really cares about me. Baby dust to you xx

*qistar* thank you very much for your concern!! How are you doing? Xx

Hey to everyone else and sorry if I missed anyone!

Afm I'm feeling much better, nausea and headache are totally gone now and I can't wait for my first scan and bloods on Tuesday! Feeling very nervous about it

Wish you a wonderful week with lots of baby dust xx


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jann - it's early days and FMU is always best. A line is a line though so cautious congrats to you! X

Andra - good luck for tomorrow, hope everything is going to plan X

Sunflower - so sorry, hope you had a glass of the hard stuff and naughty treats X

Lulu - good luck, hope you have a sticky one in there X

Afm - we triggered on Saturday night which was CD12, 'day zero' is tomorrow so I'll be starting progesterone then. We have one amazing day 3 snowbaby which will be thawed and hopefully cultured to blast to be transferred on Saturday (day 5) otherwise one of the blasts will be thawed for us. Eeek, it's so real now! 

Herts x


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeh so not sure what kindof sick joke clear blue are playing but FRER and even the clear blue this am we're -ve. Just so done with this whole thing. Literally lost count of the thousands of pounds we've spent, the number of years we've wasted, the amount I've ended up isolating myself from pretty much everyone and the pure emptiness and despair that I feel every time we go through this or I sit and think for long enough about the fact that this just doesn't seem to want to work for us. 4 tries and all the above and not even a line on a stick to show for it. Just a whole load of nausea and cramps and exhaustion and needle sticks from the ridiculous number of medicines we have to take. Sorry to rant but I'm just so beyond done and I don't know what to do because we have 4 embryos left and I'll feel guilty for the rest of my life if we don't use them but at the same time I just don't know if I'm strong enough to go through this again. I just wish we'd accepted it when it failed the first time and looked at adoption instead.


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Aww Jann. We've all been in that spot. Have you actually reached the clinic's official test day yet? I'd wait umtil then and get a blood test done instead. Honestly I find peesticks so depressing i don't use them anymore it's almost as if they jinx things for me.

I fly out Wednesday, everyone has been ill this weekend which doesn't fill me with hope about things but hey ho. Things could all change...


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

My heart goes out to you Jann xx It's so hard to find the silver lining with all that is invested, money, time, energy and the support of meds and pain.


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

Jann it must be so frustrating to go through all those rounds and for it not to work. I know what you mean about missing out on things as I've had to make so many excuses about not going somewhere or not drinking whilst preparing for treatment or going through it. The whole process is life consuming. I'm not sure anyone that hasn't been through it could ever understand.
I've still got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I told DH last night that I'd tested. He was a bit irritated at first but then really supportive so I feel a bit better now. I was so fed up at work though I could hardly function. For that reason I've decided to leave it a Schrodinger's embryo until OTD on Friday when I've got the day off work   Hope everyone else is ok. Hoping if you haven't already that you get your good news soon xx


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your kind words. 

Jann - keep strong and keep looking forward. As hard as it is, you just have to believe that it will happen for you - and unfortunately it might be the 4th embryo You just don't know how the universe operates; But you just have to keep on going and don't give up. 

Congratulations to all the lovelies with BFPs. I'm hoping and praying there will be lots more on this thread. 

AFM, I had a follow up with my clinic yesterday and I'm going to try another FET this month - so I have my first scan on Friday! So that would mean transfer around 23rd. 
Time isn't on my side and with work commitments I wouldn't be able to try again until November.
So I'm in a dilemma, I have 2 frosties left, 1 really good day 3 and one ok day 5 blasctocyst. They will culture the day 3 and grow to day 5 but no guarantee that it will survive; I'm thinking of day 5 for this round and then saving that decision for the last round.
She suggested ERA and a scratch but I would have to wait a couple of cycles before I could transfer again. 
My TSH levels are higher than they would like too so I'm on increased meds for those.  
I hope I'm doing the right thing. Any advice welcome.

Have a good day everyone.

xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey ladies,

I had my first scan today and Dr said my lining looks perfect measuring 8.6mm and transfer will be on Monday, omg I was so shocked cause I didn't know it's all going to happen this fast!! I'm still in shock to be honest and cried a little but happy tears xx I'm so nervous about it cause this is my one and only embie and all my hopes are with it! I'm panicking thinking that it won't survive defrosting but surely that doesn't happen that often, does it? 
I only had one scan today, no bloods , nothing else and I the clinic won't be seeing me until the transfer. Is this the normal procedure? I've seen that some ladies have more scans and bloods and this is my first Fet and I have no idea what should happen..

*sunflower* Oh I'm so glad you can have another transfer so soon!! That's wonderful news and I hope everything works out for you this time! I can't help you re your questions as I'm new to all the fet business xx

*dream team* have a safe flight tomorrow xx

*jann* I cried when I read your post, I've been through the exact same feelings after my ectopic this journey is so hard and so frustrating for us but I'm glad your DH gives you comfort! I really hope you will find the strength to continue and I'm absolutely sure you're going to be a mum someday xx

*herts* wonderful news, best of luck for Saturday hun xx


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Sending lots of good vibes your way *Sunflower *for your FET! Personally, I also wanted to quickly do an FET after my failed cycle in Mar/Apr but when my clinic told me no, I used the time to do a very strict and healthy diet (eating all I wanted but just limited to protein/veg/fruit/etc.) plus regular exercise. I'm not sure I would have had good results without it, because it resolved some health issues for me. Of course, that's just me and my body, which is more sensitive than I imagined to dairy/alcohol/gluten.

*Andra *great news! Fingers crossed for your strong frostie! I didn't have any bloodwork for my FET cycle and only 1 scan 4 days before transfer.

I hope you've had good travels today *DreamTeam*!

Good luck with your embies and transfer Saturday *Herts *xx

afm I have a cautiously optimistic positive on a CB dig w/weeks (I find no FRER in France), eek! My otd is Saturday, impatiently waiting


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi ladies
Qistar- congrats! Hoping it sticks with you x

Herts Hope your little embie starts to grow nicely for Sat x
Sunflowers- that's good news- I'd do the easiest option this time and whatever isn't stressful. I thought I'd be ready straight after our bfn in Apr but I wasn't. See how it goes x

Andra good scan result x I didn't have anything after the lining reached a good level either.
Jann hope Sat is a good result x

I have another week to OTD - had some cramping yesterday and just silly progesterone symptoms. I'm freelance and don't have much work on this month and the weather is just awful! Time to catch up on Game of Thrones xx


----------



## micje (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi All,
Is it too late to join this? I've just been to the clinic today for my baseline, doing a natural FET as my body didn't seem to absorb the estrogen on my last FET. I'm so worried that my body won't be able to do it without drugs! Is anyone else doing a natural cycle?


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi micje
Welcome! I don't know about a natural FET, as I've always needed to add estrogen...I hope your lining grows nicely for you though x


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jann - sounds like the best solution, hoping you see those lines again on Friday! X

Dreamteam - hope your flight was ok and everything is going to plan X

QiStar - sending cautious congratulations, it's all sounding very positive for you! X

Patsy - not sure where you're currently at but hope it's going well x

Sunflowerck - eeek that's exciting. We had a similar dilemma and are going with our day 3 on the clinics advice. They said that it's quite rare to freeze on day 3 as the embryo needs to be 100% perfect so theoretically that should be the best one. We're culturing to blast though to make sure it continues to develop well. X

Andra - that's great news! Only a few days until your snowflake is back where it belongs X

Lulu - hope that the rest of your TWW doesn't drag too much. This weather is awful, so many people have had to put their heating on...in August!   X

Micje - I'm doing a natural FET, I had to push for it but I'm glad I did. I've never had any lining issues so wanted to try to keep things as natural as possible. As it happens we ended up having to trigger and we're always having the progesterone support so it's only the Progynova (oestrogen) that we've missed. I'm glad as there's a good chance it will give me migraines (the contraceptive pill does and this is a much higher dose). Fingers crossed for you X

Afm - not much to report. Progesterone is driving me insane - bloated, trumping, bad tummy and needing to wee every 5 seconds! Tomorrow is our day 3 so our little icicle will be thawed and grow (hopefully  ) ready for transfer on day 5. Not sure why but I'm a little bit shocked this is all happening! 

Herts X


----------



## micje (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the replies!!

Herts85 may I ask why you had to trigger?  I'm so worried that my oestrogen levels are too low naturally as my periods have been very light since I started with IVF!

Good luck with your transfer!! I can understand it can feel like a bit of a shock because you haven't had the weeks of drugs, it comes around so quickly!


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello ladies
I am officially PUPO 🙂🙂🙂 still feeling v dopey after the vallium
Will come back and read the messages in a bit but just wanted to share it with you guys 😘
Xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

*dreamteam* congraaaats! That's wonderful hun and I wish you to get your BFP xx

*Herts * best of luck for your transfer on Sat! I'm sure your little frostie will grow nicely and will make himself comfy xx

*micje* welcome! I'm not doing a natural Fet so I'm sorry that I can't help you but I wish you all the luck in the world! When are you having your next scan? Xx

*lulu* How is the 2ww going? I love game of thrones, that's a nice way to kill time xx

*qistar * yeeey, I'm so so happy for you, what a wonderful news xx here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy xx

Afm I'm just waiting for Monday to come and get that snowflake nice and comfy where it belongs xx started progesterone yesterday and I'm not having any side effects from it whilst last time with the same dose my boobs were so sore and i had all kind of other side effects.. is this normal? Do you think my body is just reacting differently this time? Now I'm freaking out that the progesterone im taking is not enough or something)

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Andra - and CALM!    I think its now a given in ivf circles that the first cycle is your body getting used to the drugs etc and the second the body doesn't react so much against them (although I am definitely the exception to the rule) as it knows what they are. Besides who needs side effects! I can't believe your time is coming soon.


Herts - yay! So how is the de-frosted frostie developing? Mine are the other way round, developed then frozen.


Micje - I've never had a natural cycle so no idea. Good luck hopefully someone will have an answer soon.


Qistar - loads of     sticky vibes for saturday


Lulu I think I must be the only person on the planet not to have watched game of thrones...maybe now is the time to start and get through the 2ww?


Sorry if I've forgotten anyone.


So I had an adventurous day involving going to three pharmacies around my clinic to get my drugs! The transfer in itself was fascinating as the biologist said the embryo had hatched itself after defrosting and wants to implant. I really hope it is true. Then the nurse who I haven't seem since the procedure with my son was the nurse today! So lovely to see her. Transfer went well. Post valium not well including lots of vomitting as a side effect then having to take more drugs on drs orders. Anyway I've managed to keep down a piece of bread and take my last tablets so here hoping for an easier tomorrow to go home


Lots of babydust 
X


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Micje - I think we were triggered as I have longer cycles so a late surge and it was heading into the weekend so my clinic got nervous. I was actually quite pleased as not only did it give certainty with dates but it also means transfer is on a Saturday which means no awkward work excuses! X

Dreamteam - congratulations on being PUPO! I haven't seen game of thrones either but was given the books by a friend. I haven't started them yet! We have one day3 embie and the rest are day5 & 6 so on the whole they're already there! X

Andra - I think it can be different every time. I've felt a lot more windy and dodgy tummy with this one compared to last time. Oooh your transfer won't be long after mine. Are you a serial POAS-er or will you hold out until OTD? X

AFM - our embryo apparently is a knock out. The embryologist called and said it had successfully thawed and looked perfect. She also said it was a beautiful and strong embryo. I'm so proud of our icicle already! 

Herts x


----------



## blessing.v (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm just reading all your posts. So sorry to the ladies who a BFN. sending loads of hugs. Stay strong. 
Congrats to the ladies who are PUPO. 
Afm. Still on schedule to transfer next friday. But I have a dilemma. We have five day 5 frosties. I don't have any issues at the moment. But My clinic are discouraging me to put back 2. One of reasons is that it lowers the chances of them both implanting. But I would have thought if one doesn't then at least the other will. Or am I missing the point. I just don't want to go through all this and then come out with nothing . Anyone else wanting to transfer 2 ? Or should I go with just one? Any experiences with this. I'm so Confused because I then don't want to lose 2 frosties rrrrrhhhhh.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Blessing - my clinic advised us against two too. Factors are age, no known issues with conceiving, good quality embryos and the risk associated with transferring two/twin pregnancies. They said at this age the embryos are likely to be of good quality with no genetic issues, there's no reason to think they won't implant, there's a good chance one could split into two anyway, a twin pregnancy has a lot of additional risks and transferring two can result in losing both if one implants and the other one doesn't or both implant but one miscarries (due to the uterine contractions). From what I've read transferring two doesn't increase your chances of falling pregnant but dies increase the likelihood of it being a multiple pregnancy. Whilst I like the idea of twins a worst case scenario could be two implanting, both splitting into twins and then having to electively terminate some due to issues with a quad pregnancy. 

The website 'one at a time' is really useful for information. 

We're in a similar position to you in that we have a few frozen embryos as back up. I'm willing to do single transfers for the first two FETs but would push for two if that's not successful.

Herts x


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Blessing I've had 3 experiences with putting in 2:
1. Put in two, bfn
2. Put in two bfp, then bleeding 5 weeks accepting it was over, I was so numb, finally a scan which showed heart beat and it was DS.
3. Put two in, bfp, then 7 weeks full bleeding, accepting it was over, scan which showed one lost but other had heart beat and was bleeding. The following week the heart beat had stopped. Operation to remove. The clinic and hospital said it was the force of first miscarriage which probably caused the second embryo to bleed and eventually die.😢

Without a doubt you increase your chances by having more than one put in, after all thats how I got DS. If I had a sucessful pregnancy for number 3 then without a doubt I would be singing the praises of the method. For me this time I couldn't go through that again.

It is so hard to decide. Beside lots of people on ff have been lucky enough to have twins after having 2 put back in. So think of the positives too.


----------



## micje (Feb 8, 2017)

Dreamteam - good luck!! I hope it sticks!
Blessing - I'm having 2 put back but only because the last FET was a disaster and because our NHS funding runs out end of this year so if this doesn't work we're hoping to get 1 more (fresh) NHS cycle in which won't be allowed if we still have > 1 frosty left. I think Herts is right that it's normally better to do 1 especially if you're still young!
Herts - thanks I'm obsessively looking at my calendar and hoping my body cooperates as the clinic has told me this cycle will have to be abandonded if transfer day would be a sunday! I almost hope they will give me a trigger as well just to make sure ovulation actually happens & on the right day! Good luck with your transfer!

xx


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

*blessing* I've had 2 transferred in the past but I wouldn't now. The truth is that multiples, even twins, are RISKY. The risk pretty much doubles for any extra bun in there for pre-eclampsia, hypertension, premature birth. With myself I'm already at higher risk of all these delights because the risk increases if its donor eggs and with the condition I have so I personally won't go near the idea now. It's frustrating and it's tempting to put more in (especially when like me you have several Frosties and they're charging you 2000 euros every time you want a transfer) However I can't see how overall it would increase chances. In fact if anything it will reduce the chance because if there is a bad uterine environment for any reason one cycle it will probably be a no go for 2 embryos not just 1 if you see what I mean. Everyone's different though and you've got to go for the option that drives you the least crazy  but I do think it's important to be aware of the risks.

*qistar* congrats! So happy for you. Really hope it's a bfp on OTD

*herts* congratations on your beautiful little stud of an embryo  hope it sticks around to be a beautiful baby

*andra* I've had 4 transfers now and all bfn and all different symptoms every time. I would say if your lining looks good and there's no really worrying symptoms like heavy bleeding that all should be fine. That said, my clinic always test progesterone on transfer day and this time they found it was a bit low and started me on some shots which was good. Maybe you could push for that? Very best of luck to you either way. Hope the rest of your journey goes smoothly

*lulu* the last few episodes of GOT have been so intense I'm pretty sure they should be right up there with alcohol and hot tubs as things we SHOULDN'T do whilst on 2WW lol  that said I couldn't resist and would highly recommend episode 4 especially as it's epic! Enjoy 

*dreamteam* congrats on being PUPO. Hope the 2ww treats you well.

*micje* welcome. Don't really know anything about your current cycle arrangements I'm afraid but just wanted to say hi and good luck

Sorry as always to the I'm sure numerous people I missed (impossible doing this on a mobile)

AFM OTD for me today. Having serum hcg done at a gp surgery later this morning. Eek! Not POAS today as so done with those evil b£&strds after my fiasco last week but expecting it to be bfn because of those results. For the last few days I've had the most terrible wind (tmi I know) like I've never been embarrassed to let rip in front of dh before but I think I'm even making him blush now haha. I understand that this is down to the progesterone? Also interestingly my boobs have been pretty much constantly sore for the past few weeks to the point I'm having to spoon a pillow every night just to get comfy  but interestingly they've really not been for the past couple of days... not really sure what if anything that could mean. Anyway, I guess I'll find out later.... so nervous as always xx


----------



## blessing.v (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh wow thanks guys this has really put in into prospective for me. I swear some of us should accompany doctors when they talk to couples. Or even better become doctors. For newbies like me its  only now i understand what he meant by problematic pregnancy more with you guys explanation and experience.  
This is what my doctor sent me as to why we shouldn't put two in "
The good guidance from the HFEA recommends a single embryo transfer for all patients under 35 with good fertility potential.
This is to decrease the multilple preganacy rate, miscarriage rate and the incidence of problematic pregnancies."
I read it an thought well surely if my fertility is good the above should not happen to me. 
But I will discuss this with my OH. As we both where thinking 2 but now I'm definitely thinking one  and he will be too. lol. 
Best wishes to all 
v


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

Update; BFN for me. Stark warning to just not even bother with clear blue none-digital as they give actually blue false positives it would seem. The clinic I paid £250 to took 4 phone calls to advise me of the result despite the fact that I called their lab and they told me it had been published 3 hours before they finally told me. Just feels like not only is this a horrible and heartbreaking process but that the universe and everything in it is trying to make it as difficult and humiliating as it can for us. Just so done with it all


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jann - I'm so sorry, this journey can be so cruel. Hope you're enjoying a glass of wine or two tonight before you regroup and plan whatever your next step is. Stay strong xx


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Jann- oh no. I'm so sorry. I hope you and your DH can support each other. Lots of love xx


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

Funnily enough I'm currently enjoying a Chinese and a big glass of red wine   and then I'm going  to take the world's longest, hottest bubble bath. I think the next step logically is to repeat this ERA test and I might also ask to take progesterone IM injections next time. In the meantime I feel my mind will soon start drifting towards my annual leave in September.... any suggestions for places with decent sun at this time would be greatly appreciated   thinking maybe Tenerife. Would love to go to Croatia as well but looks like the weather might be a bit disappointing at this time of year xx


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Atta girl! Definitely make the most of these things while you can. Sounds like you already have the next steps lined up which is great. 
We went to Marrakech last year, it was so hot and really nice, if somewhat culturally shocking outside of the resort, but a good place for some sunny r&r. I had my hen do in gran canaria in April, it was such a fun place for partying and again very hot! X


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

OK can somebody please reassure me that I'm not being cocky and reckless here.... my HCG was very clear cut negative and progesterone was 67. I've emailed my clinic basically saying this although I didn't tell them the HCG value just that it's negative. Anyway, they've just emailed saying they've  spoken to dr and he says I need to let them know the exact values and units of measurements of the blood tests and that they won't be able to review this until Monday now as they close soon but to keep taking the hormones until then. Sorry but already stopped taking them last night and not having a whole weekend of feeling like poop jut because they can't be bothered to think logically about it before they go home to their cups of tea. Am I missing something? There's absolutely no reason I should be continuing hormones right? Surely <5 is negative simple as!? The only thing I can think is that I didn't clarify the value and that if it was slightly raised but not high enough to absolutely confirm pregnancy then they'd want me to carry on but otherwise I can't really see any method in their madness...


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Congrats on being PUPO *DreamTeam *and *Herts*!! I'm glad to learn your icicle is in top form Herts 

*Jann *I would think the same as you, that they just want to see the number in case there's a mistake in the negative/positive assessment.

afm, I went for my blood test today and because my Dr. added in a few others incl. HIV they won't let me receive my results online, I need to wait until Monday when the clinic reopens to get them in person. Grrrr!! I tried to talk them into just annulling the HIV test but apparently that would be too risky of me to decide such a thing. It's all the sex and needle sharing I've been doing since starting treatment, understandable. Grrrr.


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Jann - what clinic are you at in Spain? With mine I send through a copy of the blood test report although you'll know more than me the numbers tend to be pretty clear cut when bfn. Is your clinic also on August half time? I think if you've stopped the drugs for a couple of days then I wouldn't bother resuming.

AFM, really suffering with indigestion and nausea. Nausea is off the drugs. Indigestion is a bit of a new one on me. I've never had that before.

Lots of babydust
X


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ladies when to they usually thaw the embryo? In the morning of Et? X


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jann - sorry I can't offer any help with this but hope you got it sorted. Big hugs, it must be difficult to be in a limbo type stage X

Qistar - thanks. Hope you got sorted with your blood test? I know I had to have one that was negative and less than six months old to start treatment so it might be good that it's getting done? X

Dreamteam - the side effects are so rough sometimes! I'm suffering with a dodgy tummy massively this time round on progesterone  X

Andra - I think it depends whether it needs culturing. We had a day 3 embryo thawed and cultured to blast so it was thawed on the day three after our cycle's 'day zero'. If it hadn't thawed succesfully or wasn't good enough when checked on day 5 they would have thawed our blasts then until one was good enough. From what has been said I would guess it's normal to thaw them morning of transfer when they're blasts X

Afm 1dp5dt, dodgy tummy from the progesterone and a bit of pain on my right side but I think that's post-ovulation as it was my right side which ovulated this month!

Herts x


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Herts, I had a blood screening in March in Cyprus and of course here my doctor doesn't have those results so it makes sense to redo them, but just frustrating to have thought I would have my results in a few hours like last time and instead wait (mostly because I told my mom I'd let her know the results Saturday lol). 

Got my results today, HCG is 826   and I'll have the control results from the test I took today later this afternoon. So far I fall into the very few symptoms crowd. No spotting, just a feeling of light pressure since transfer, some fatigue and the need to go to the bathroom every few hours.

Update: 2nd HCG 2,457 <3 <3 <3 go baby go!


----------



## jann1986 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks all. I got a slightly arsey email from my clinic earlier today agreeing I should stop meds but  saying I shouldn't stop medications until they tell me. I wrote an equally arsey email back saying that basically the hormones make me feel crap and that I think I know after all these tries what a negative result means so if they can't be bothered to think about it until Monday then sorry but I'm not going to wait   Anyway, I think I'm going to step away from the message boards and focus on going through the motions for a while. It's been a pleasure talking to everyone and thanks for your support xx


----------



## Dills11 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining this thread.  Jann, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN, it really is tough this process.  Please can I ask you where you had the ERA test done?  I am having an FET in Sept but my clinic in Greece don't do it, I  was wondering where you could have this done in the UK?  Thank you xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ladies,

Just had my transfer today and  officially PUPO xx please embie stick xx

Herts how are you feeling? When is otd? X

Qistar yeeey go baby go, wonderful news!I'm so glad everything is ok with you x

Dills welcome and beat of luck with your cycle!


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Dills welcome and good luck!
Qistar-excellent news on your hcg results. Stay strong bubba.
Andra congrats on being PUPO
Jann sorry xx

How is everyone's 2WW going? I hate it this time. One day I feel I have symptoms, the next not. I've had weird dreams and slight fatigue but just trying to get through til otd on Weds. I don't feel either way. Last cycle I got convinced all was good and we got our first bfn. I conclude I have no clue
And I dislike POAS too.
GOT is just about keeping me going-over I stupidly woke up at 3am to read the new episode synopsis 😜 Dragons Rrrrr!


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello everyone,
Qistar - fanatastic news I am so happy for you.
Andra - yay! Pupo!!
Dills - welcome
Lulu - as much as i try not to do I habe no doubt that my brain is over analysing everything! I'm trying to take it a day at a time.

Babydust ladies x


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Andra - yay, congratulations! I was wondering how you had gotten on! I'm ok, feeling a bit of tugging/pain which may or may not be implantation. Really struggling with a dodgy tummy from the progesterone this time round which is not fun at all! 

Herts x


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

I would have felt inspired to snarky responses too Jann xx 

Congrats on being pupo Andra!

Welcome Dills : )

I have a non-related question for the group, I paid the FertilityFriends subscription on the 23rd of July and it still says pending payment. Did that happen to any of you?


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi
Herts hope your tummy is feeling better. Progesterone eh!
Andra how are you doing?

So we tested and there was a faint line. Eep! We are both a little bit anxious as last Aug/sept we had an early MC after low hcg (similar faint line) levels and a lot of stressful test results. I know I should stay positive and this is a different one. This journey just makes you a little "abnormal"  Do you think the line should be strong or does it not matter? Maybe I should try a different brand? Used clear blue basic line one.
Lulu x


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Lulu I'm so happy to hear your news and i hope its a sticky one xx personally i dont thinl that it mattwrs if the line is faint, think it depends on the brand you're using.. but I totally get what you're saying, even if I get my bfp I'll still be scared that it might be an ectopic and wouldn't be able to enjoy it as I should until my scan..was today your otd? thinking of you xx 

Afm I'm feeling super nauseated today, I even had to run to the toilet cause it felt like I'm gonna vomit! Could this be a symptom this early,  I had the transfer on Monday.. Last time I also had morning sickness very early so don't know what to think and I'm terrified that it might be an ectopic again cause I'm feelimg this slight pain in my right side.. I wouldn't even bother with this pain if it hadn't been for the ectopic but now I'm freaking out about everything..

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Lulu - can i say a tentative congratulations? How early have you tested? I totally understand how you feel. Try and take things one step at a time.   
Andra - drink lots of water and try anti sickness bands they help me with nausea. 


Half way point for me, feeling very achy and exhausted. I'm swinging from its worked to its not worked. So I dont know!


X


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Lulu - a line is a line, cautious congrats. I have heard that one colour is notoriously bad for showing fiently but can't remember whether that's pink or blue dye! One of them anyway is known to be an issue X

Andra - wow that's super early. Keeping things crossed for you. I've had lots of pulling twinges in my left even though I ovulated from the right, taking it as a positive. Completely understand your concerns though and really hope it's just your snowbaby snuggling in tight X

Dreamteam - I'm the same, one minute I'm convinced I'm pregnant and the next I'm sure it's never going to happen! Will you test early or wait for OTD? X

Afm - currently 4DP5DT, a strange sensation in my tummy area - started off a little stabby then settled to a stitch and now it feels like a pressure. I haven't felt sick but do need to pee all the time, although I am drinking a lot of water so it could be that. DW wants to test tomorrow but I'm thinking we should wait till Friday. Really didn't think I'd be the one reigning her in! 

Herts X


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Over and out for me ladies. My bloods have come back low so it looks like a chemical for us.

We are focussing on our son and getting my eggs nice and golden for a fresh cycle later this year and better luck.

Wishing all our baby dreams to come true xx


----------



## blessing.v (Jun 25, 2013)

So sorry to hear that LULU.  Best of luck for the future

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh no Lulu, so sorry to hear that.


No early testing for me herts. I hate poas so am going to get my bloods done on thursday - a day later as ds is in nursery then. So on a really stupid note it seems I am taking less progesterone than I should be exactly half the dose!   Its my mistake I cant believe Ive been so stupid. I emailed my clinic and the dr said its ok and not to change the dose now but agggghhhh!   Anyway trying to stay positive as have to get through this.


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Sending you 💛 and well wishes for your future plans Lulu

Good plan DreamTeam, staying positive and trusting your body


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you, I booked my blood test today for thursday. It all seems very real now!


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Not sure anyone is reading this thread. But a bfp for me   . I'm pretty stunned. Anyway lets hope this one this one sticks.


----------



## Chanel3 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Dreamteam,
I'm just a lurker on this thread, am on Gennett cycle buddies, but saw your good news! Congratulations, wishing you a healthy pregnancy & baby(ies). Xxx
Hi Loulou, 
Sorry to see you had a chemical. Better luck next time. It's all so heartbreaking. X


----------



## Chanel3 (Jan 8, 2015)

Best of luck yo Andra & Herts with your testing. Here's hoping we get bfp's all round. I had transfer 14th Aug. Hoping to test Saturday but nervous too & want to stay in my pupo bubble!


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey ladies,

Dream team I'm so happy for you xx good luck with everything 

Channel I hope you get your BFP, fingers crossed x 

Afm I tested Wednesday which was 9dp5dt with a clear blue digital and it said not pregnant... everyone keeps telling me that I tested to early and that the digital one it's not good that early... I'm feelimg very low and don't know what to think my Otd is Monday . . I really had some pregnancy symptoms and was so shocked when I saw I'm not pregnant.. still can't believe it


----------



## Chanel3 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Andra,
This is my 6th 2ww, so really afraid to test. I'm same dates as you, transfer was Tuesday 15th. I would give it another day but most people get a definite answer by 10dp5dt. Try again in the morning with a first response. I haven't bought a test yet because I know if I had 1 I wouldn't be able to hold out, hoping to test Saturday. Give it another day & here's hoping for better news. X


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Aww Andra sorry to hear that. I don't test with urine tests anymore I find them too stressful and disappointing. I'd recommend getting a blood test as they can pick up if it was chemical as well as the progesterone levels. I'd really recommend doing that. I'm not a fan of early tests myself. I've known a few people on ff over the years who have had a negative urine and then gone on to have a positive blood test. Please don't give up hope yet. Stay in the pupo state until monday then do a blood test. Hugs.

Good luck Chanel, heres hoping this one is the one. 

Thank you both for your kind wishes.


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Congratulations DreamTeam! I am super happy for you  

Keeping my fingers crossed for your results Andra and Chanel3 xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Bfn for me


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh Andra I so sorry for you. I know it is so painful, but please don't give up. This infertility road is so cruel and hard. Try and take time for you and your DP. Look after each other (hugs)


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi I'm having transfer on weds and have started to use cyclogest last night and have noticed this morning that I'm spotting slightly 😕 I'm just wondering if this can happen? Thanks


----------



## Chanel3 (Jan 8, 2015)

Morning ladies,
Andra I'm so sorry you didn't get your bfp this time, believe me I know the feelings you are going through but you just have to hang in there & keep trying, you will get there eventually. 
Dream team, I hope all going well for you & you are enjoying everything so far, it's hard to relax & enjoy it there's so many hurdles but hopefully it'll be plain sailing from here. 
Herts, any news from you, best of luck.

We'll I'm in shock this morning with a BFP. I really was afraid to test because after 5 bfn's over the last few years I had almost given up hope. I post what I did differently later in day.
Baby dust to you all. Xxx


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Very sad news Andra, sending my love and support to you 💛💛💛

Leah, I bled before transfer after a few Cetrotide shots. My hormone levels were thrown off by the introduction of a new chemical. Everything got back on track after a day or two and the spotting stopped. Let your clinic know as you might need to counterbalance the cyclogest with something else.

Congratulations Chanel!! Looking forward to hearing what went differently this time xx


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi all, I would like to join this group. I will have an fet this Wednesday. I started cyclogest on Saturday and feeling quite a lot the progesterone in my body. Few years ago I did a sucesfull fresh ivf and I don't remember to feel the hormones so much...maybe because I was just after egg collection and had all the hormon injections before that to produce more eggs so my body was totally different. This time it's a natural fet so the cyclogest is the only thing I am taking. Anyway, I am starting to get stressed about Wednesday...this is the only frozen we have.


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Welcome Tony! See if you can find ways to help you destress (exercise, doing something fun, etc) because calm mind & body equals receptive mind & body. The rest is out of our hands, but we know we tried our best.

I agree with you, the experience of IVF meds is quite different from FET hormones. I felt crappy on both, for different reasons.


----------



## Chanel3 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi All,
Thanks for the good wishes Quistar. Welcome Tonyflower. Hope everyone else is doing ok. Well here's what I did differently this cycle, which was my 6th transfer & I didn't have implantation before.  Firstly I started progesterone 5 days before FET which included prolutex which is injectable progesterone plus cyclogest. On previous cycles I always bled before otd as in 8dp5dt or theresbouts. I had acupuncture in the morning before my transfer & again about 2 hours after transfer. This was my first time having acupuncture also. Hana from nature care in Prague came to my hotel on both occasions which I felt it very relaxing. I also had embryoglue for the first time so it may have helped. Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Chanel, what is embryoglue?


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Chanel did you have your treatment in Prague? If so, what clinic?


----------



## Chanel3 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Tonyflower,
Embryoglue is a sticky substance that they dip the embryo into before transfer it mimics natural chemicals that help the embryo embed into uterus. I had tried everything else as in intralipids, high dose steroids etc but this was new for this cycle so I said it couldn't do any harm, so tried it. 
Andra I cycled with Gennett this time, my 1st go with them but previously cycled in CFC Ireland, Cube Prague & Serum Athens. Cube & Serum both great but prices in Gennett got my attention! After spending so much on failed treatments, Gennett offers tempted me most to try again& hey presto😊
Best of luck to you all, really hoping you all get your dream babies.


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Hey ladies, since I am about to start my 2ww would you have any advice on funny movies to watch or anything else to have a laugh? I know laughing is really important!!


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm getting really worried I'm still having cramping since starting cyclogest  and have notched pink discharge  when wiping this evening,I'm due for transfer tomorrow. I called clinic today about cramping and was told I wouldn't  have a period due to Meds, I'm feeling really guttied that this is the end of the cycle


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey everyone
Leah cyclogest can so,etimes irratate the cervix and cause bleeding. Tell the clinic and they should be able to tell where the bleed is coming from via a scan.

Chanel - fantastic news on the bfp. I hope the next 8 months are healthy 
Toni - not a funny series but I've just started a binge fest of outlander which is pretty good.

As for me I had a bleed early this morning fortunately before I had taken asprin so it wasnt too bad. I managed to get a private early scan. They basically said all is as it should be and that the bleed is from an area above the sac. So now I have to wait for the next scan to hopefully see if it is ok

Lots of babydust


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Sounds like your clot is in a similar area as mine Dreamteam. The Drs didn't seem worried about it but it sure does bother me. I had heavy bleeds with clots Friday and Sunday, now brown spotting. They scanned me last Friday and I have a Dr appt tomorrow, hopefully with a scan.


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you for welcoming me, well transfer on Wednesday didn't go as planned as I had been cramping and spotting before transfer,  so had a scan and internal and uterus was looking good 😊 but I appear to be bleeding from cervix which is quite normal for me when ever I have a internal 🙁 So after being in theatre for nearly an hour it was agreed to go ahead with transfer 😀😀. Was also advise to use the cyclogest rectal as these could have been irritating my cervix also. Since this I was bleeding a little when I got home and I'm still spotting but it is becoming less which I'm please with just want it to stop. But I feel like af is going to start I'm not as bloated as I had been, low stomach pains, feeling like I should have asked them to refreeze my embryo and pray that it would survive being thawed again 😢😢


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Congrats on being pupo Leah  Very quickly, 1 or 2 days past transfer, I started having a feeling of pressure, almost a cramp, very low and that was implantation and uterine growth. I hope that's the case for you too xx


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Leah, at my first ivf I remember I had cramps and pre period symptoms just few days after transfer and initially thought it didn't work but then realised it was too early for period cramps. I think if you feel cramps already it's a good sign! 
I did my transfer on Wednesday as well, it wasn't a good experience as my first ivf as I didn't feel comfortable with the doctor and I had lot of pain during the procedure. The nurse couldn't see well (maybe I didn't drink enough) so she was pushing a lot. I read that when transfer is painful there are less chances as the body contracts for the pain and doesn't welcome the embryo.....however, at my last ivf I read (and even the doctor at the procedure told me) that a 3CC embryo was poor quality so very low chances but then it went well. So last time I had a nice relaxing transfer but poor quality embryo. This time I had a good quality embryo (4BB) but a stressful transfer. Let's see what happens! I felt few cramps today but I must say my mind can make me feel whatever so I am not sure. 

Leah, when are you going to test?


----------

